# Match Of The Day 29th February 2020



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

This is officially my favourite episode of Match of The Day...

Why...? I hear you query....

Well let me explain.....

Arsenal Fans around the world are celebrating Watford beating Liverpool, they might have won everything and taken all the records but they are NOT invincible.

I fully expect and hope the Arsenal Football club will do all they can to assist Watford in staying up etc...

Thank you so very much Watford..... What you have done today will inspire generations of soccer kids wanting to become part of "folk-law", "legacy", "historic heros"


----------

